# Glass balustrade supports



## doctor Bob (6 Dec 2015)

Hi,
I need about 24 off these to support glass sheets to make an outdoor balustrade.





However at £100 a pop it's a tad expensive.
Anyone reckon they could come up with an alternative solution or a cheaper metal rod.
I could do a channel and resin the glass in, but if one was to smash it would be difficult to sort it out, so ideally and alternative rod is required.
All ideas appreciated


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Dec 2015)

Only ones I've ever seen are ones like 




They look a bit fugly compared to your ones but would do the job.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cygnet (6 Dec 2015)

Hi, Have a look for this firm fh brundle i use them for various metalware and find them very helpfull


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Dec 2015)

Thanks, Those ones are for fixing glass to a metal post, I'm really looking for bigger ones so there is no chance of failure in high wind.
FH Brundle seem to have the smaller ones but not the bigger ones.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Dec 2015)

I'm cutting out loads of temporary mdf panels at the moment for some stair balustrade . I'll show the stainless guys your pic when he brings the rest of the panel sizes up- probably won't be till Tuesday though. 

Coley


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Dec 2015)

Do those just tilt then fix in ? I can't see a removable part for fixing. 
The only other thing is the smaller bracket I linked to usually have the option of using a pin that goes through the glass- the wind will never be able to blow them out 

Coley


----------



## Monkey Mark (6 Dec 2015)

ColeyS1":3fgfmrzb said:


> Do those just tilt then fix in ? I can't see a removable part for fixing.
> The only other thing is the smaller bracket I linked to usually have the option of using a pin that goes through the glass- the wind will never be able to blow them out
> 
> Coley


The round collar at the Base lifts up to reveal 4 fixing bolts. The side you can't see will I beleive have two grub screws for clamping the glass


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Dec 2015)

ColeyS1":3qtzp4xp said:


> Do those just tilt then fix in ? I can't see a removable part for fixing.
> The only other thing is the smaller bracket I linked to usually have the option of using a pin that goes through the glass- the wind will never be able to blow them out
> 
> Coley



Hi, not blowing out thats the problem, blowing over is the issue, they will act like a big sail in high wind.


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Dec 2015)

Im guessing you want the supports to act as both post and glass retainer, ie they will be fitted at the bottom and the sides of the glass are unsupported. It seems like a big ask to me as at 1100 high that could be a huge wind load.

I get sent 'the glass times' one of those interesting (not) trade mags, they often have glass balustrading advertising, I'll have a look.


----------



## AJB Temple (6 Dec 2015)

Does this have to be stainless steel? if a more rustic look was acceptable I would imagine a good blacksmith could produce a U shaped iron bracket that could bolt together in 2 halves for very much less than this price per unit. Powder coat or galvanise. 

These things must be available as I have seen them used quite a bit in hotels on the south coast for balconies, pool surrounds and wind breaks. Might be worth trying architectural suppliers.


----------



## kostello (6 Dec 2015)

doctor Bob":31khyukm said:


> Hi,
> I need about 24 off these to support glass sheets to make an outdoor balustrade.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you looked at C R Laurence 
..

They have loads of this stuff....

Check the website and get registered as a trade customer.. 



Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## dickm (6 Dec 2015)

Like others, I'd hate to see metre high glass just supported on anything like the pics at the bottom only. Accident waiting to happen, IMHO. Unless you can get a very high spec laminated glass, and even that would be iffy. Toughened wouldn't last seconds.


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Dec 2015)

All perfectly legal and safe if the right glass is used.


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Dec 2015)

£82.74+ VAT Q rail - sorry

Coley


----------



## Hitch (8 Dec 2015)

The floor mounted ones are pretty chunky... good amount of material in them compared the the £10 jobbies....

The type that resin into core drilled holes are a _bit_ cheaper, but more work to fit....


----------



## kostello (8 Dec 2015)

doctor Bob":33uqwgff said:


> All perfectly legal and safe if the right glass is used.


I saw some at a house yesterday.... 

The glass looked like 2 sheets of 8mm toughened laminated together... 

It did look good...gave an uninterrupted view of the river.. 



Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## No skills (8 Dec 2015)

I wonder if the boat/yacht industry might have something similar.


----------

